# Mmm mmm das is gut!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...r-cooked-to-death-at-German-soup-factory.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, that's pretty nasty. Getting steamed to death has to be right up there with being burned to death.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ick, that's worse than people parts Hotpockets.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is tragic, sorry for him and his family.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I wonder what kind of soup he is now?


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Waiter! There's a hairy guy in my soup.


----------

